# Who Remebers This-the Fall And Rise Of Reginald Perrin



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I used to love this old comedy series ,do you remeber it ? :lol:

whats your favourite?

Reginald Iolanthe Perrin (Leonard Rossiter) is a bored, middle-aged executive working for Sunshine Desserts.

One day, while talking to his wife Elizabeth (Pauline Yates), he suddenly has a vision of his mother-in-law as a hippopotamus. That's the beginning of a rapid decline towards a breakdown, marked by increasingly odd behaviour at home and at work.

Eventually, Reggie fakes his own suicide and sets off to start a new life. He returns, disguised as his non-existent best friend Martin Wellbourne, just in time to attend his own memorial service.

He subsequently begins a relationship with his own wife and returns to work at Sunshine Desserts, before eventually being 'unmasked'.

In the second series, Reggie decides to set up in business. He opens a shop called 'Grot' which specialises in selling absolutely useless goods. He ends up as a successful millionaire businessman with a chain of 'Grot' shops.

In the third series, Reggie sets up a 'community' for disenchanted middle class people. In the end, however, he finds that his life comes full circle and he's left pretty much in the position he started from.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I remember it, but it's not something I watched.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> I remember it, but it's not something I watched.


But why not :huh:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Indeed, one of my all time favorit programs.

For some reason never got to see the third series.

Do you recall it's title? Would like to download it, if it is

available.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

The Fall And Rise Of Reginald Perrin - The Complete Third Series

If want to see the cover of the dvd have a look on Amazon


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I only seem to remember the first series myself for some reason.

Blackadder and Red Dwarf were more my sort of thing. A bit newer than Reggie though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> I only seem to remember the first series myself for some reason.
> 
> Blackadder and Red Dwarf were more my sort of thing. A bit newer than Reggie though.


Classics Rob :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

potz said:


> Citizen Smith, The Young Ones, Alas Smith & Jones, Porridge, Only Fools and Horses, ...


Citizen Smith--Power to the people :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

" I didn't get where I am today by watching Reggie Perrin" :lol:

"Super"

"Great"

Fantastic series and great cast. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Timetraveller said:


> I used to love this old comedy series ,do you remeber it ? :lol:


Brilliant :thumbsup:

Also good, from the same era, 'I didn't know you cared' based on Peter Tinniswood's wonderful trilogy


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Apologies for my late arrival to this thread - points failure at Clapham Junction.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

was it in black and white???? h34r:


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Great series as was Rising Damp - oooh Miss Jones!!!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Almost every program metioned ran in North America at some point. I have fond memories of those shows. Reginald Perrin was much more fun than my grade ten homework. 

Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I remember it, but it's not something I watched.
> ...


Probably watching something else!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> was it in black and white???? h34r:


 :yawn: :yes:


----------

